
Ethernal Message – Don't let your words die. Make them eternal - gurisko
https://ethernalmessage.com/
======
patrikstas
Hi, author here.

The idea was to "romanticize" blockchain. Take the main properties of
blockchain - immutability, irreversibility, replication, accessibility and
create something romantic and beautiful on top of it.

It's kind of milliondollar website spinoff - using words instead of pictures
and very different pricing model. Every time message is submitted, the price
for the next one is increased 1.618 times.

The main page displays last submitted message, though old messages are
available to read. The logic is that the person who paid the last - paid the
most and therefore earns the exclusive right to have his/her message on the
homepage. Until someone else pays more.

